

AT&T Call Centers Sold Mobile Customer Information to Criminals - dsr12
http://transition.fcc.gov/Daily_Releases/Daily_Business/2015/db0408/DOC-332911A1.txt

======
dsr12
Easier to read: [http://www.itworld.com/article/2907675/atandt-call-
centers-s...](http://www.itworld.com/article/2907675/atandt-call-centers-sold-
mobile-customer-information-to-criminals.html)

